# muffler mod



## pepsifreak28

Does anyone know the location of an old stickie that had pictures of muffler mods or just a standard post it had pictures of all kinds of muffler mods members have done thanks for the help if it can be found


----------



## KenJax Tree

What kind of saw?


----------



## pepsifreak28

I was interested in opening up a husky 575 xp muffler it is autotune 
there was a post or a stickie that had lots of modification pictures made from stock mufflers


----------



## stihl sawing

Click on advanced search in the top right of the screen and click the box all types and in the box where it says keywords, Put muffler mods and hit search, You may find it there.


----------



## Naked Arborist

Muffler Mods LOL he'll be digging for days


----------

